# Oil Leak



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Anyone else have an oil leak from the rear of the engine? 

I've got a small leak from the rear of the engine--looks like possibly a rear main seal. I'm taking it to the dealer tonight to check it out.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Duck916 said:


> Anyone else have an oil leak from the rear of the engine?
> 
> I've got a small leak from the rear of the engine--looks like possibly a rear main seal. I'm taking it to the dealer tonight to check it out.


I'm wondering what the dealer told you?
I had an 02 Z28 with an a4. It developed a leak at the rear main also. the dealer told me not to use 0-30 in it but to instead use 10-30. I switched to 10-30 and the problem went away. My leak was very minor though, more of just a slight wetness on the seal.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a weeping at the rear of the block also. Its just wet, doesn't drip. I'll probably have to take it in one of these days to get looked at


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Dealer is going to replace the rear main seal on Wednesday. I've replaced them on old SBC engines, but not on an LS-1. It's a big job to replace a $3 part, at least on the older SBCs. I assume it's similar on an LS-1. 

Don't know, but I've heard that they won't repair these unless there is a truly dripping leak--a little seepage isn't enough.


----------



## NuGoat (May 21, 2005)

Dealer tried fours times to fix oil leak. Small oil leak that never hit the ground, but would cover the undercarriage and hit the exhaust. They tried oli pan and gasket twice, rear seal, and some cover. Finally there solution was to replace engine! Only one of the many problems.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

05 with 273 miles ,dealer is replacing rear main seal on 6-27-05. I understand there is a service bulletin on this problem.Not happy giving up my car after owning it for two DAYS.Any other members having this problem ?


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Turned out my rear main seal was OK. The leak was a cross-threaded oil gallery plug on the back of the motor. They fixed it a month ago and the leak is gone. 

Never had that problem before.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Dealer installed rear main seal and the service was excellent. Now i can break the GOAT in.


----------

